# Comment ouvrir un G5 bi processeur ?



## madmojito (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème de ventilateur bruyant. Comme le G5 est posé par terre et que ça fait 3 ans que je l'ai, il est fort probable que de la poussière se soit accumulée. J'aimerais donc l'ouvrir pour nettoyer, mais j'ignore comment on ouvre cette machine et de quelles outils on a besoin. Pouvez-vous me renseigner là-dessus ? 

Merci !


----------



## ROB 59 (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
il y a un loquet a l'arriere qui deverrouille le panneau lateral droit quand on le regarde de face.


----------



## madmojito (10 Décembre 2006)

ROB 59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il y a un loquet a l'arriere qui deverrouille le panneau lateral droit quand on le regarde de face.



Ok merci !

Apr&#232;s ouverture de la b&#234;te, j'ai d&#233;couvert que l'ordinateur &#233;tait rempli de poussi&#232;re ! Apr&#232;s red&#233;marrage, le probl&#232;me de ventilateur para&#238;t r&#233;gl&#233;. Si cette exp&#233;rience peut &#234;tre utile &#224; tous tant mieux : il faut avoir en t&#234;te qu'un nettoyage annuel est n&#233;cessaire, surtout si le G5 est pos&#233; par terre. C'&#233;tait quelque chose que j'ignorais totalement !

Pour le d&#233;montage, il est tr&#232;s simple mais il vaut mieux retrouver le manuel qui d&#233;taille la proc&#233;dure (je l'ai cherch&#233; partout avant de mettre la main dessus !).


----------

